# I will be travelling to malaysia on 17th october



## nobleodimegwu (Oct 3, 2011)

I will be traveling to malaysia by 17th of october, i have my admission letter but don't have my visa yet but whenever i call the school they will tell me that the are processing my visa for over 3 weeks now.
Please advice me on what to do, i have already paid for my flight ticket


----------



## the lynx (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi there, can you please tell us which school you are going to attend in Malaysia?


----------



## nobleodimegwu (Oct 3, 2011)

the lynx said:


> hi there, can you please tell us which school you are going to attend in malaysia?


binary university college


----------

